# Generation T: 108 Ways to Transform a T-Shirt



## Mandy (Nov 25, 2006)

Does anyone have this book? I'm thinking about buying it, but before I do I'd like to hear a little feedback.


----------



## JellyBelly (Nov 29, 2006)

YESSS! I think it's the best t-shirt modification book I've come across.


----------



## Nazla (Apr 9, 2007)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa4HDtfPoQQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa4HDtfPoQQ[/ame]



Here is a video where they quickly transform a t-shirt into a tank top.  No sewing involved.


----------



## copper (Apr 18, 2007)

My sister just bought that book a little while ago. I don't think i've seen her wear a normal t-shirt in years. She's always cutting them up and modifying them.


----------



## apple (May 10, 2007)

I'd never actually heard of it before until reading about it on this forum. I ended up buying on ebay. I just got it the other day and my friends and i decided it would be fun to host a "t-shirt party" where everyone brings their old t-shirts and we modify them while drinking wine and eating chocolate.


----------



## Noel (May 10, 2007)

Fun idea!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 9, 2009)

Nice I love T-Shirts! I gotta get this book! :wink:


----------

